# Rosey look on Oriental girl - for Pei [link]



## Henna_Spirit (Aug 29, 2006)

I did these tut's specially for Pei 
Couldn't think of any other looks thent he obvious smokey, rosey and colourful lol. But i hope everone likes them 

Here is the link to the tutorial :

http://www.hennaspirit.com/tutorial/Rose/

Before and after of this look


----------



## pink_candy (Aug 29, 2006)

this is awesome. luv the colors u used.


----------



## faifai (Aug 30, 2006)

Wowie! Your tutorial was so clear and the results are amazing! Your subject looks completely different in a great way. I love this look.


----------



## n_c (Aug 30, 2006)

love the tutorial! Nice job


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 30, 2006)

u did a beautiful job!!!!! the model has stunning features her eyes are so beautiful


----------



## veilchen (Aug 30, 2006)

OMG, you're such a talent! That's fab!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *veilchen* 
_OMG, you're such a talent! That's fab!_

 
OMG!! i second that coment!!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 30, 2006)

Forgot to say `pei, you are gonna look so good with this look!!!! wooohooo! can+t wait to see that!


----------



## Pei (Aug 30, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwww~

Thank u!!! U're such a dearie!

Love the tut =)

I got Peppier & u used peppier! Yaaay~ =D


----------



## tokyo_juliet (Aug 30, 2006)

Great tutorial! I love the whole look and her eyes look amazing too. I'm going to try this one day.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Henna Spirit I Just Love Your Tuts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please Keep Them Coming!


----------



## blissful (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm gonna try this some day, great tut.


----------



## cherrycola2201 (Sep 3, 2006)

The look is great, but you might want to use Rosey look on Asian girl instead of oriental.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 3, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## mezzamy (Sep 25, 2006)

very helpful! thank you!


----------



## maggysfbayb (Sep 26, 2006)

wow!!! it´s so beautiful!!!!!! Thanx a lot for that tutorial!!!


----------



## BlurredMascara (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for the tutorial! It's very clear. The makeup looks so pretty.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Sep 27, 2006)

It looks Nice! Though I am bothered by the term "oriental"


----------



## M (Sep 28, 2006)

WOW! Amazing work. Everything you do is so beautiful.


----------



## linkas (Sep 28, 2006)

Great! Thanks!


----------



## Saints (Sep 28, 2006)

Gorgeous look!


----------

